# Anyone use Direct Connect for utilities?



## ardie514 (Aug 12, 2009)

Well we're here, made it to Perth about 2.5 weeks ago and slowly getting settled. Found a house and our lease starts June 1. The agent directed us to Direct Connect to get all of our utilities set up in one shot. I filled out the form online and they are supposed to call me within the next day or two to help get us set up. It's free and seems too good to be true. Has anyone used this service and/or have any advice about using the service? Is it more expensive, or same as if I went to each utility web site and signed up? I'll admit getting it all done in one go would make life easier  Thanks.


----------



## Jagel (Oct 14, 2010)

ardie514 said:


> Well we're here, made it to Perth about 2.5 weeks ago and slowly getting settled. Found a house and our lease starts June 1. The agent directed us to Direct Connect to get all of our utilities set up in one shot. I filled out the form online and they are supposed to call me within the next day or two to help get us set up. It's free and seems too good to be true. Has anyone used this service and/or have any advice about using the service? Is it more expensive, or same as if I went to each utility web site and signed up? I'll admit getting it all done in one go would make life easier  Thanks.



I have the same question, and was wondering if the OP decided to use Direct Connect and if there is any feedback or advice. Thanks!


----------



## ardie514 (Aug 12, 2009)

I did use Direct Connect and all went smoothly! It was pretty much as easy as it claims to be. I think I only used it for gas, electric and phone/internet. But the utilities and plans all went into effect exactly when they said it would. Good luck!


----------



## Jagel (Oct 14, 2010)

ardie514 said:


> I did use Direct Connect and all went smoothly! It was pretty much as easy as it claims to be. I think I only used it for gas, electric and phone/internet. But the utilities and plans all went into effect exactly when they said it would. Good luck!


I just saw your reply. Thanks for letting me know - I'm moving in to a place in 3 weeks so this is helpful.


----------



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

Any other experience with these guys? I was referred to them by the leasing agent and I know in the US this sort of thing would come with a hefty and hidden price.


----------

